# 92 gallon and it's inhabitants.



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

As i said in my intro post i have a 92 gallon freshwater tank that is populated mostly by fish that became unwanted by the owners. This is not because i can't actually buy fish it's because i find it hard to say no to someone who wants to give me a fish and also telling me that if i dont want it the fish is going down the toilet.
So here i find myself with a 92 gallon planted aquarium with the following fish:
30 neon tetra, 4 melanotaenia boesemani, 2 freshwater angelfish, 5 barbus tetrazona, 5 dwarf gourami(the oned with orange body and blue upper fin), 1 ancistrus and 3 algae eaters that i have yet to identify(they are pretty small and dont think they will ever grow as they are about 1 year old).
And now i'm fighting myself to say NO! to another 20 neon tetras as the tank seems to be overcrowded as it is. It's not that it looks overcrowded(in fact judjeing by how it looks it seems underpopulated).
Any advice on the population and how 20 more tetras would impact the aquarium? 
Is it a must to say no? Or do you think they it can take 20 more little ones?
Thanks, Dan.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Redknee said:


> As i said in my intro post i have a 92 gallon freshwater tank that is populated mostly by fish that became unwanted by the owners. This is not because i can't actually buy fish it's because i find it hard to say no to someone who wants to give me a fish and also telling me that if i dont want it the fish is going down the toilet.
> So here i find myself with a 92 gallon planted aquarium with the following fish:
> 30 neon tetra, 4 melanotaenia boesemani, 2 freshwater angelfish, 5 barbus tetrazona, 5 dwarf gourami(the oned with orange body and blue upper fin), 1 ancistrus and 3 algae eaters that i have yet to identify(they are pretty small and dont think they will ever grow as they are about 1 year old).
> And now i'm fighting myself to say NO! to another 20 neon tetras as the tank seems to be overcrowded as it is. It's not that it looks overcrowded(in fact judjeing by how it looks it seems underpopulated).
> ...


I think you have more than enough room. My only concern with accepting fishes from others, is possible introduction of disease or pathogens unknown to my aquarium. If you can quarantine them for two to three weeks, then I say go for it if that is your wish.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

A well i always keep new fish on lockdown in a 100L aquarium till i am sure is all ok(2 weeks usually).
As for taking fish from others... I really would not since my 92 gallon was actually made to house 5 discus BUT i just cant let someone dump the fish in the toilet so my dream discus aquarium has turned into a... home for the abandoned/homeless fish shelter .
My worry was the liter/fish thingy as i read that for a angelsifh u need 50 liters and a neon tetra needs about 6 liters each thus 100 liters gone for the angelfish and another 180 gone for the 30 tetras it's 280 liters already leaving 70 liters for the 5 gourami+5 tetrazona+4 boesemani and the algae eaters.
Not to mention the 120 liters the 20 new tetras would need. 
But i guess they will be ok even with less then the perfect liter/fish ballance as if you see the aquarium u'll notice that there are parts of it totally empty since all the fish seem to enjoy only the left side of the tank for some unknown reason...
Here's a picture of it, not even half finished but i am waiting for the rest of the plants and for a serious CO2 sistem as the one u can see in the pic is not even 10% enough for the aquarium but as things move slow here all one can do is wait and hope 
Enjoy, awaiting remarks be they positive or negative.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Gorgeous tank you've got there!

I think you're going to have problems with this mix of fish in the long term. The dwarf gouramis are territorial and as they settle in you may start to notice in-fighting with them. Once they get some size on them, the angels are likely to eat the neons. The barbs are also likely to start getting aggressive, both within their own group and with the other fish. I'm not sure what the best solution would be to all of these potential problems but I would be very concerned about your tank remaining peaceful in the long run.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Ah thanks for the compliment, cant wait for all the plants to arive so i can finish.
The barbs+gourami+angels are tankmates from a very early age and i never seen any trouble, well a few exceptions when th bigger angel was butkicking the smaler one over some leftover food , besides that nothing never hapens. For the angels eating the neons... well it is one of my wories to but i think that as long as i keep them well fed they have no reason to attack my neons and if they ever do there will always someone that wants a angel or 2 for some aquarium(fcourse if i ever donate them it will be to someone who will care for them not keep them in a bowl).
P.S excuse my backwater english but it it my 3rd lang and it was more or less(more then less) self teached.
Again thanks fot the input


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

it is a very pretty tank!! i do agree with iamntbatman that as the angels, gouramis, barbs mature you may see some aggression. With that being said, each fish has their own personality and your may continue to do well. good luck and look forward to pics of the finished project!!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Very nice aquascape, well done. When the plants start growing, wow. My only non-fish suggestion is a background, something as simple as plain black or dark brown paper; it will really make your lovely fish and plants, and that beautiful wood, stand out better.

Nice work indeed. Byron.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Black background soon to come, i wanted to add it sooner BUT i have a lot on my mind unfortunetly .
Again thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with everyone else, your tank is beautiful. A black background is going to make that tank *pop*.


----------



## Niyona (Feb 14, 2010)

First, I wanna say what a beautiful tank. And secondly, just a thought, but you might consider re-homing those fish via Craigslist or a fish forum such as this one. I'm sure SOMEONE would love to have the fish. You could even charge a small re-home fee to make sure they go to a good place and to save up $$ for that wonderful Discus tank you talk about.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I think it could fit 20 more neon tetras probably. But as stated above when the angelfish get big they might start picking on the neon tetras and eat them. I had 6 neon tetras and as my angelfish got bigger they slowly disappeared... I didn't think about it when I first got them.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Well craigslist is a wonderful nifty tool IF you live in the US, maybe Canada and close by but as i do not...
Just checked it on my country and even if it does have all the undermenus/tabs it is basicly EMPTY in every aspect.
Besides i am very reluctant when it comes to relocating living things. You never know where they end up...
In the end what will happen is this: half the furniture in my room will end up either in my garage or in the trash car and i will make another aquarium to house the discus. It always hapens when i get new pets.
Half my room is the dogs room now so why not turn the other half in an aquarium world :roll:
God help the structure and make it resist the wonderfull tons of water that will soon invade the room :lol:


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, getting a bunch more tanks is pretty much always the best solution. I didn't think you'd be so eager to jump on the MTS (multi-tank syndrome) bandwagon!


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

I always have been a fan of multi everything. The more the better!:lol:


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Redknee said:


> God help the structure and make it resist the wonderfull tons of water that will soon invade the room :lol:


:lol: That's a really beautiful tank you have there, great job!!


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, never thought my tank would actually get so much love considering what tanks are out there to enjoy... 
Dieing to see it finished and full of plants with the new co2 sistem up and runing!
Keep you posted thanks again.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Update in the tank:
Riccia and moss on the wood to bad the gourami and barbs like to munch on it :roll:
The Ludwiga repens will be moved but as i didnt have time i just placed it somewhere to get some roots.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

And a side view


----------



## Pep (Dec 29, 2009)

I love the look of that tank. Once the plants grow in it is going to be awesome.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

wow!!!!! what a great tank!!!! i love all of the neons!!!!


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Gorgeous. Looking at your tank I wish I had not posted pics of mine. lol
Time for me to go back to the drawing board. Great job. Love your tank.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

*Almost finished*

New pics


----------



## mastermindc3pro (Nov 28, 2009)

Amazing tank i want it lol.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good!

You've held out on us with your fish! I spy a female betta and some nice red swordtails.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Getting better and better. Also, a good camera and good photographic skills.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

I actually forgot bout the betta and swords 
They are mostly hidden somewhere... 
Thanks again guys.
More pics when it's all ready and i have nothing more to plant, prolly next week.
Cheers.


----------



## Pep (Dec 29, 2009)

I was going to comment on the pictures being so great as well. Is that a high end SLR digital or a point and shoot? What settings are you using to get those pictures. Mine don't come out anyewhere near as well. I have a point and shoot but it is a higher end Canon point and shoot....


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Well i use a Sony camera with the original lens but from 100-200 pictures only a few get to see the light, the rest get deleted and besides resizing the pictures i don't use any photoshop "toys". I am actually surprised u guys liked the photos as personaly i only like very few of them.
My trick is to use a lower exposure so that the plants and fish dont have that white neon glow.
Camera is a Sony DSLR-A200.


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

That's it. I'm going back to the drawing board on mine.
Looks fantastic. Artistic placement you did imo


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

U know it's all about what plants u can get your hands on. Here u can get any if u have the time to look for them or to much money and as i dont have to much money, i invested time.
Once u have all plants, roots, soil etc put them in one by one and then just look at the aquarium for a bit.
Use your imagination to see what fits where, arange, rearange, slap yourself, rearange more.
In the end u get what u want.
Takes time, tons of anger management, a few good walls to punch, some tips that u can get right here on this forum and u are set .
Most aquascapes that u see on the web took lots of time to make, mine is just a ford in a mercedes world but for now i am happy with it and eager to see it finished.
After i'm done i'm planing a 6 gallon aquascape that i HOPE i can pull off... We shall live and we shall see :lol:


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

P.S plant list so far:
heteranthera
ludwigia repens
vallisneria
echinodorus
anubias
egeria 
cryptocoryne
hemianthus callitrichoides
riccia
blyxa japonica
staurogyne
rotala rotundifolia
lemna minor
parvula
utricularia graminifolia
echinodorus tenellus
anubias coffeefolia
moss
hope i didn't forget any...


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Update on the tank, last plants are in and now all i need to do is wait for them to grow


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks fantastic! I love the aquascape.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Agree, very well done. After a couple months when those plants have spread a bit, wow. Good work.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Got an update on the fish:
The angelfish are gone to a new home as are the gurami.
The swordtail died(guess old age as they showed no signs of trouble).
So i am left with:
29 neon tetra(going to buy 21 more to have 50)
4 boesemani
5 tiger barbs that i never see anymore, they always play in the back of the tank where the plants are
1 betta female
1 ancistrus(that needs to go to)
3 aymonieri tlat alos must go as they dont do their job anymore.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Probably best for the CAE's to go since they're grumps anyway, but why are you getting rid of the ancistrus? Nice looking fish if you ask me.

Gonna add more rainbows, maybe?


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Gonna get 1 more rainbow and 21 neons. That's gonna be it. I kinda like the nonbusy look of the tank.
Ancistrus is nice but he is already unrooting my plants and i can only imagine what he will do when he's 10-15 cm big... Chaos! 
Not sure how i'm gonna get the ancistrus and aymonieri out but... if anyone has a good idea i'm all ears!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

You could try the bottle-capture method. Take a disposable plastic water bottle and cut the top 1/3rd or so off. Unscrew the lid from this and insert it back down into the bottle, lid side facing into the bottle. Put some food that attracts the fish you're trying to catch into it and sink it in the tank near the fish. They should swim into the device but aren't able to figure out how to escape. With all of those other fish you're likely to catch some fish other than the ones you're after but it should eventually work.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

I did try to bottle trick a few days ago but i always ended up with neon tetras inside and the ancistrus was just swiming at the entrance of the bottle BUT never got near entered. As for the 3 grumps they never even got close to it.
Someone suggested on another forum i visit to harpoon them with a needle glued to a long piece of steel rod but i find that a bit extreme as i dont want the fish dead i just want them out of my tank.
A way will be found to get them out in 1 piece, it's just eluding me right now.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

...Harpoon them? That's pretty much textbook "animal cruelty" if you ask me.

Sometimes you just have to bit the bullet and pull out all of the decor. Two big nets can work wonders in an empty tank.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah well not going to harpoon anything, perhaps a shark in case i ever get attacked by one in my bathtub :lol:.
As for pulling out the decor and plants... I rather learn mind control and convince the fish to get out on it's own! :lol:


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Imjust added a new external filter a Resun EF-1600U(1600liters/hour).
Now i have the Tetratec with 1200l/h and the Resun with 1600l/h.
2800l/h filtration! :twisted:
Why? Because i can!:shock:
Actually i got it because it has a incorporated UV light(11W) and i want to use it to kill whatever algae spores might be in the tank.
Also it's going to save me w/c. Before today i used to do a weekly w/c, about 30%, now i'm going to do it once every 2 weeks.
Idead? Thoughts?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't understand the thinking behind this last post. Filtration in a well-planted tank (which this is) should be minimal or non-existent. First, because the plants do a better job cleaning the water than any number of filters, and second because of the fish which is I would think our first concern in any aquarium. These forest fish occur in slow-moving quiet waters and they always unquestionably fare better in tanks with minimal water movement. The only "filter" in a planted tank is one that slowly circulates the water through screening media such as pads to remove suspended particulate matter' this keeps the water "clear", while the plants keep it "clean."

Algae is a natural part of an aquarium ecosystem. It is beneficial for fish and bacteria, and if the plants are healthy they will prevent algae from becoming a nuisance. The nutrients in balance with the light will ensure this happens.

As for water changes, nothing can replace the positive effect of a water change. It is a matter of opinion among planted tank authorities as to how often a water change should be done, and the sole reason is the effect of CO2 shifts on plants caused by water changes. No one can possibly doubt the positive effect of a water change on the fish in an aquarium. And back to my original point, the fish are or should be our prime concern.

Byron.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

such a beautiful tank.
have you tried to put cucumber in the jar ?


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Byron i added the second filter mostly for the UV. I want those algae spores to die! All of them. A while ago i had a smaller tank(about 120L or so) that got invaded by algae. In rather short time it looked like a swamp. Green water, algae on the glass, on the snails, on the wood, plants, filter intake, gravel. It was a algae utopia. I really don`t want to remember how hard it was to get rid of them. Blackouts, dead plants, totally imbalanced water parameters, dead plants, etc. In one word(not sure i can use it) HELL.
Now algae may be a natural part of the aquarium but i think the less they are the better.
The water movement is minimum, the outtakes of the filters are positioned in such a way that they create minimal water movement, minimal enough to not be a issue.
As for the plants keeping the aquarium clean... I don't doubt they can keep it clean but they will never do what a good filtration does. 
Besides what harm can 2 filters do? Except for the water movement that is minimum.
Willow thanks and yes, did try with cucumber and he just ignored it. But i will get him one day, alive and well and donate him to someone that can use his skills .


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Bit of an update on then tank after some trimming:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

good luck.
that tank is beautiful,it really is.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Lovely tank! Really, really nice.


----------



## Markieemel (Oct 21, 2009)

Your tank is beautiful! The 3 algae eaters are probably octo's since there small. Theres room for another 20 tetra's. The angels shouldnt eat the neon's when they grow. i know from experience. As long as they grow up with small fish and fed well, they'll get along fine.
-Markiee


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.
At the moment the angels are not here anymore, i donated them along with the gurami.
The 3 algae eaters are aymonieri(chinese algae eaters) but they need to go also since they don't do much algae eating anyway, they are contempt with eating the fish food:roll: and they wil also grow into huge grumps. They already are grumps but the fish police(barbus tetrazona) are still able to keep them under control still they need to go. I have no use of a fish that does nothing but be a grump .


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

You can never have too many neon tetras


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What a nice person you are. You've got the Home for Little Swimmers going on. And your tank is gorgeous.

Have you tried to find a fw fish club in your area? Maybe you could rehome them there and get those discus you want after all. At least you know they'd go to people who care for fish.

Good luck.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good.

What are the floating plants?


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

I have 2 types of floating plants, one is pistia and the other... can't really say but i'll add some pics of it maybe someone can ID it, from what i hear they are trouble makers in the lakes of the US.
This be it:


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I believe that is Eichhornia crassipes, commonly called Water Hyacinth. I've had it in my outdoor pond in summer, and I believe it will overwinter in warmer areas of NA. 

These non-native plants can be invasive and detrimental to natural flora and fauna, and many states do now have laws prohibiting transport and sale of some plants. Not saying this is one of those, just a general comment on taking care.

Byron.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

It is one of those BUT not in Romania as they have no chance of making it over winter here so i'm safe doing whatever i want with it . It's a cool plant anyway and as it grows the roots become way longer than in my pics and they look amaing in a planted tank(as long as you don't overcrowd them).


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Well... I simply could not help myself anymore... So i finally got 5 ramirezi!
Still young and small but still ramirezi!
So now i got 
30 neon tetra
5 barbus tetrazona
5 ramirezi
4 melanoteania boesemani
4 algae eaters(that i still need to catch and donate)
1 female betta.
And here are the new guys:
































*
*


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What little beauties.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you, i like them to, i just hope that when when they grow they get some color because there are also those ramirezi that are gray with black spots and very very few coloration and there are the very colorful ones(the ones i HOPE i got).
We shall see


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Phenomenal tank!! I am so jealous!!!! I want to try real plants, but they seem so difficult and time consuming. Your tank is gorgeous as are your fish!!


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Britnyj, glad you enjoy my pics.
Live plants are not really difficult to keep(most) and they are not time consuming at all.
Pick them right, plant them nice, trim when needed(maybe 1 time/week) and use some fertilizers to keep them happy.
Once you get the hang of it it's easy.
When i started this project that involves this many plants i to was a bit overwhelmed by the idea but i managed to pull it of with not much trouble. 
The reward you get from a planted tank(done right) will make the trouble and time consumed fade into nothing.
After dark turn of the light in the room, get your favorite chair/sofa under you and lose yourself in the amazing world unfolding in front of you.
I wish i could explain better the feeling but it's not something you can explain, it's something you must experiment first hand to be able to understand.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

congrats on the new fish.
can that tank get any better ?


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

willow said:


> congrats on the new fish.
> can that tank get any better ?


Thank you.
I sure hope so!


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey I just bought a nice piece of driftwood and I was wondering how long I should soak it for?? Your tank is so beautiful that it inspired me to change mine!!


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Soak it for a day in clean water, in a bucket or container not much bigger than the wood. After 1 day look at the water, if it turns brown you need to redo the soaking to remove the tanin. Also check for mucus like stuff on the wood, if it appears shower it of and repeat the soaking untill there is no more mucus on it.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Great!! Thank you soo much!!


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Anytime!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

You don't _have_ to soak it. Personally, I really like the way my water looks with some tannins in it. It's a matter of personal preference, really, but the tannins can lower your pH (depending on how hard your water is).


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

iamntbatman said:


> You don't _have_ to soak it. Personally, I really like the way my water looks with some tannins in it. It's a matter of personal preference, really, _*but the tannins can lower your pH *_(depending on how hard your water is).


That is why i always tell people to soak it, few do pH tests on a regular basis and ppl end up with dead fish because of it. 
True that the water looks cool with a brown tint but it's a risk only ppl who know what they are doing should take.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Disaster yet again...
Last night before going to sleep i turned the co2 of but somehow it managed to trick me.
I always double check it when i turn it of but somehow... 
Anyway it gave to much co2 overnight thus making my pH drop and 2 of my new added ramirezi died...
I managed to get the pH up(slow and steady by natural ways not chemicals) but damage has been done :|
I guess that even if you do know what you are doing you can still fail like a stupid idiot... :-(


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

oh no 
sorry to hear this,hopefully the other fish will be ok.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah the others are ok, just don't get it why the deaths... Water is pristine, actually pristine water is jealous of my water...


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that. This is definitely one of those hobbies where you've got to learn that you can't kick yourself for little mistakes that have major consequences like that. They can be frustrating but every one of these mistakes is a learning experience.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

I intend doing a total or partial makeover of my tank, using same plants and wood i have now.
Any ideas are apreciated.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

By "makeover" do you mean just re-arranging the decor, or do you mean all of the fish as well?


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Move de decor.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Well after having this bad itch this morning i did a bit of moving around. Moved the plants a bit, wood remains where it was and i am now finished.
So i had to congratulate myself! "Congrats you idiot, after spending all that time, effort, researcs and money you finally have the perfect NEWB tank!"


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Redknee said:


> Well after having this bad itch this morning i did a bit of moving around. Moved the plants a bit, wood remains where it was and i am now finished.
> So i had to congratulate myself! "Congrats you idiot, after spending all that time, effort, researcs and money you finally have the perfect NEWB tank!"


 
It looks very good. I too am going to attempt another planted tank in a few weeks and hope to have as nice a finsihed result.
I am leaning towards a Riparium ,but after viewing everyones tanks here ,I am torn.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good. I really like how your background plants don't get as much light. It really adds a lot of front-to-back depth to the whole aquascape.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Just got 20 more neons in there, i could not help myself...
Now i got 50 of them :lol:
Here's a pic with about half of them


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Remember how i used to go on and on about my plants not pearling?
Well this is what u get when u say bye bye to JBL ferropol and use easylife profito! :twisted:
*Pearls anyone?* 









* And the hungry crew!








*


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing. The contrast between tigers and neons is fantastic.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i totally agree,the tank looks fantastic.


----------



## karjean (Feb 4, 2010)

Really great picture Redknee.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

2 more for the road.
From this day on i will not post anymore pictures until my tanks look like i see them in my twisted head.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

absolutly beautiful. !


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep, your head is twisted if you can imagine your tank looking any better than it does. ;-)
Your tank looks perfect!


----------



## rosehower (Jan 18, 2010)

i WISH my tank looked as nice as that one does!

great work, bet its a lot of work right?


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> Yep, your head is twisted if you can imagine your tank looking any better than it does. ;-)
> Your tank looks perfect!


Perfection is just like beauty,in the eye of the beholder.

Rosehower not more than 20 mins/day, just the easycarbo+ferts, starting the co2 and every water changes(30%) and cutting the wild growers and yeah feeding the fish.
Nature does the rest.
Will be back with pics when it will look(to me) like a tank should.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Well tank is looking bit better but not good nuff for a full view BUT i can share a few macro


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice shots. I wish I had a camera that worked as nicely. More, we want more.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

More will come but not at 2:24 in the morning :lol:.
The camera is not really that pro, it is a Sony alpha200 DSLR. Not the best by far.
The real work is done by the Tamron AF90mm F/2.8 Di _1:1_ macro lens that is IMO the BEST 1:1 macro lens ever made by the hand of the earthlings. It's more than a double win, the price is almost half the price of a Sony lens with the same specs and it performs way better. I wish i knew about tamron before spending my money on sony lenses since sony lenses are priced by brand not by performance :|.
Anyway will come with more tomorow after i change the water, cut some heads(plants heads not fish heads :lol, fert the tank and bump the co2 to insane levels.
Glad you enjoy my pics.


----------



## Pep (Dec 29, 2009)

Holy fish poop batman those are fantastic photos!!!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep, Redknee's got the serious advantage over all of us in the "pic of the month" contest.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> Yep, Redknee's got the serious advantage over all of us in the "pic of the month" contest.


This month i sent a pretty bad photo... But next month i'll be kicking some serious behinds!


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

So my tank looks good(IMO!).
Shots:
















Anubias Flowering!








And 2 macros of my tetrazona:

















Commenta, rants, ideas, any input(even negative) is appreciated.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Comments: It looks fantastic!
Rants: Why can't I have a camera like that? No fair! No fair!
Ideas: Other than banning you from the monthly contests??
Input: What bottom dwellers do you have in this tank? (I can't recall)


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> Comments: It looks fantastic!
> Rants: Why can't I have a camera like that? No fair! No fair!
> Ideas: Other than banning you from the monthly contests??
> Input: What bottom dwellers do you have in this tank? (I can't recall)


 
Thank you!
You can have a camera like that, think anyone can, but it's the hand/eye not the camera 
Gulp... admins and moderators... can i have a clone or 2? :twisted:
Got 3 CAE and a pleco of sorts.
Not long ago(like a few days) i was about to quit the whole aquarium hobby, was so frustrated that my tank is not what i expected of it... So i ignored it for a couple of days, didn't even look at it, just fed the fish and drop the ferts and carbo in but paid 0 attention to the plants, etc.
Today i decided it's time to get the plants out, water out, catch the fish and donate them, stop the filters, unplug the lights, smash the tank, you know the works.
So as i was feeding the fish something caught my eye... the anubias flower. 
Then i took a good look at the tank once more and saw what you saw in the above pictures. 
It decided to indulge me... It looked like i wanted it to look and it even grew a flower for me...
So i took the camera and shared it, it deserves to be seen. After all the work, time, lost neurons, money, fights with the wife, etc, the tank became my place of peace, my corner of heaven, a place to lose myself and relax.
Good night.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

How could you possibly want to quit the hobby after getting your tank to look that good? That's like Led Zeppelin finishing up work on _Led Zeppelin II_ and deciding that music's not for them.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

iamntbatman said:


> How could you possibly want to quit the hobby after getting your tank to look that good? That's like Led Zeppelin finishing up work on _Led Zeppelin II_ and deciding that music's not for them.


Thanks, i am flattered to be compared with them and my tank with their work. BUT
If they decided that music is not for them we would have lost probably 30% of what music is today. If i quit this hobby nobody would lose nothing . 
I'm just another amateur looking to perfect his work but with slim chances of ever making something trully worth remembering in the fish keeping hobby.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, your tank is phenominal. Keep it up and running for our amusement please!  we can live vicariously through you!! Really beautiful work!


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgeous photos. The clarity and sharpness of color on the barbs is amazing. I love the orange nose! *envious*


----------



## AndrewSeath (Jun 5, 2010)

Redknee said:


> Thanks, i am flattered to be compared with them and my tank with their work. BUT
> If they decided that music is not for them we would have lost probably 30% of what music is today. If i quit this hobby nobody would lose nothing .
> I'm just another amateur looking to perfect his work but with slim chances of ever making something trully worth remembering in the fish keeping hobby.


If this is not perfection, than nothing is, as i have not seen a tank like this for a long long time. I think the best thing is that it is so clean and organized, yet it looks so natural still. My opinion is that all hobbyists should go for this look as it reminds us of the beauty that is mother nature.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Well... i got a bit mad on the whole tank and i gave it a bit of a plant restart...


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Simply Gorgeous!


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Agreed! It's incredible!


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Just read all theposts and looked at all the photos!!!
OMG!!!!!! Ur tank is so amazing and beautiful!! Best ive ever seen!!!!!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow ! that is outstanding.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Well bad news for my tank "fans"...
The tank is empty and ready for it's new owner.
With the baby on the way and me having less time i decided it's time to pull the plug. 
I will keep my betta tank and my shrimp colony in the 35 gallon tank and 2 tarantula terrariums. Put the dog in the equation and it's about as much as i can handle.
I also would like to ask a moderator to close this topic within 24 hours from my last post.
Best regards, Dan.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Well we enjoyed it while it lasted! Congrats on the baby!! : )


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

britnyjackson said:


> Well we enjoyed it while it lasted! Congrats on the baby!! : )


Thank you!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

was wonderful while it lasted.
congrats on the baby adventure.:-D


----------

